# New MVCI opening Aug 1, 2015. Washington DC Mayflower



## Mr. Vker (Jul 8, 2015)

Pretty big deal-especially location. Just got this email. Unfortunately its all an image so I can't post it. 

71 rooms
Start booking TOMORROW
Occupy August 1.

Email was from a MVCI salesman that sends his own newsletter. Very reliable.

Here's some of the email, but no graphics:

_You asked me to stay in touch, you are the first to know!

Our newest Marriott Vacation Club property is the Mayflower in WASHINGTON, DC
This will be a spectatular and iconic vacation destination in the heart of DC.

Start booking July 9th for arrivals after August 1st.  Watch your owner website.

There are guestrooms, deluxe guestrooms and junior suites.  I will have more details and points charts later._


----------



## Luvtoride (Jul 8, 2015)

Interesting.  The Marriott website is still taking reservations for this Autograph collection hotel into August.  Wondering how the changeover will take place and what the availability will be once it opens for MVCI reservations.
Will keep checking on Marriott site.
Thanks for the info.
Brian


----------



## Mr. Vker (Jul 8, 2015)

Luvtoride said:


> Interesting.  The Marriott website is still taking reservations for this Autograph collection hotel into August.  Wondering how the changeover will take place and what the availability will be once it opens for MVCI reservations.
> Will keep checking on Marriott site.
> Thanks for the info.
> Brian



I wonder if it remains both. I think there are more than 71 rooms there. Mayflower is a world famous hotel. I imagine they will keep some hotel business going. I can reserve into the fall.


----------



## Fasttr (Jul 8, 2015)

This is already listed in the Explorer collection.  Sounds to me like just more hype about sales folks calling hotels in the Explorer collection a "MVC property".  

Its likely they have just renewed the Explorer relationship.  Its likely not coincidence that the existing postings for this place in the Explorer Collection ends on July 31, 2015 and the announcement is for August 1st.  
.


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER (Jul 8, 2015)

This is just a glorified hotel.  I am sure that they will not have MVCI amenities or activities...... 

Another reason why the urban locations do nothing for me.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jul 8, 2015)

If this is truly an MVCI property, as opposed to the Explorer Collection, I would have expected them to tout it at the presentations where they announced new MVCI properties in Miami, San Diego and the Big Island of Hawaii.  But it is possible, especially if only 71 rooms are involved.


----------



## fluke (Jul 8, 2015)

I agree - coming from sales it is likely just Explorer collection.  An acquisition like that would have been discussed at the earlier corporate meetings.


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER (Jul 8, 2015)

Wouldn't the rooms need, at a minimum, a kitchenette? The Mayflower rooms are mere hotel rooms.  Here is a Marriott corporate press release from May 2015:

05/07/2015
Autograph Collection Hotels Welcomes The Iconic Mayflower Hotel In Washington, D.C., to Its Distinctive Portfolio of Independent Hotels
The Mayflower Hotel

Bethesda, MD, USA – MAY 6, 2015 – Autograph Collection Hotels, Marriott International’s distinctive portfolio of independently-rich, one-of-a-kind hotels, welcomes today the newly renovated Washington, D.C., landmark, The Mayflower Hotel. This new addition brings the Collection to 82 hotels worldwide.

The Mayflower Hotel lobbyOnce a part of Renaissance Hotels within the Marriott International family of lifestyle brands, The Mayflower Hotel now joins Autograph Collection Hotels, a group of strikingly independent hotels that are each ‘exactly like nothing else’. From The Algonquin

Hotel Times Square to the Cosmopolitan Hotel of Las Vegas and beyond, each Autograph Collection Hotel maintains its own individual style, flair and history, offering guests the rich experience of an independent hotel stay while still supplying all the benefits of Marriott Rewards®, the brand’s award-winning guest loyalty program.

The Mayflower Hotel, listed in the National Register of Historic places, opened in 1925 and has since hosted D.C.’s power scene and iconic figures, filling the hotel with a quintessentially capital spirit – and with a signature appeal as iconic as the hotel itself. It is one of the District of Columbia’s most revered hotels, a place filled with old-world elegance and steeped in the history of America’s capital.

In conjunction with the hotel’s rebranding as part of Autograph Collection Hotels, The Mayflower completed its final phase of a top-to-bottom renovation, with all 583 rooms and 74 suites undergoing a stylish makeover. The $20 million rooms project, spearheaded by The Gettys Group design firm, maintained the 10-story hotel’s historic pedigree while updating its look, presenting a sophisticated blend of elegance, grace, and contemporary taste and outfitting each guest room with the latest amenities.

“We are excited to welcome The Mayflower Hotel to the Collection, as we near our 100th hotel, which we expect to reach later this year. The Mayflower's rich history, iconic reputation, and independent spirit in the local Washington, D.C. community make it an obvious choice for Autograph Collection Hotels. The new transformation pays homage to the hotel’s past while dressing it up in grand style and remaining current. Like the rest of our portfolio of independently owned hotels, this latest addition is one-of–a-kind and true to the brand’s mantra of being ‘exactly like nothing else,” explains Julius Robinson, Vice President, Autograph Collection Hotels.

The distinctive new room designs and finishes take inspiration from the hotel’s regal past while emphasizing its present day relevance and vitality. Throughout its 90-year history, The Mayflower Hotel has always been known for its sense of style and sophistication. That beautiful elegance remains in place, with a crisp palette of warm grays complemented with furnishings of refined wood, stone, glass and jewel-toned upholstery, giving each room a residential feel that features sleek modern finishes and movable seating areas, easily customized for the purpose of the guest’s stay.

A playful addition to the décor is the exclusive signature wall, a vinyl re-creation of the hotel’s guest book displayed on the wall behind the bed, complete with artistic versions of signatures of famous guests including President John F. Kennedy, Amelia Earhart, Winston Churchill, Sophia Loren and J. Edgar Hoover.

Additional featured artwork includes a collection of prints paying homage to the hotel’s time-honored tradition of cameo silhouettes – albeit with a modern flourish. The rooms also feature classic vintage-inspired black-and-white basketweave marble bathroom floors accented with woodtone washstand-style vanity, contrasted with a warm black-on-plum paisley-inspired wall vinyl.

Moving into the 21st Century also means that The Mayflower now offers increased bandwidth for enhanced high-speed Internet access, as well as “smart thermostats” run with a chip embedded in the guest’s key card, which communicates with the air-conditioning unit when the room is occupied in order to adjust temperatures accordingly.

From its commanding post on Connecticut Avenue, The Mayflower places guests perfectly in the city center – The National Mall, business district and fashionable Georgetown in easy striking distance. Nearby are the Shaw, Dupont Circle and Foggy Bottom neighborhoods, and the U Street Corridor with their many shops, restaurants, nightclubs, art galleries, and music venues.

About Autograph Collection 
Autograph Collection Hotels celebrates a collection of independent leaders in film, art, design and literature by curating one-of-a-kind travel experiences at more than 75 luxury lifestyle hotels found in the world’s most desirable destinations. Exactly like nothing else, each hotel has been hand selected for its distinction as an iconic landmark, for its remarkable design or for its best-in-class resort amenities. For more information please visit www.autographhotels.com, or explore our social media channels to learn more about championing the independent spirit:

Facebook:   www.facebook.com/AutographCollection 
Twitter:      www.twitter.com/Autograph 
Tumblr:      http://autographcollectionhotels.tumblr.com/ 
Instagram:  www.instagram.com/AutographHotels

Marriott International’s luxury and lifestyle brands portfolio currently includes The Ritz-Carlton Hotel Company, EDITION, JW Marriott Hotels & Resorts, the Autograph Collection, Renaissance Hotels, AC Hotels by Marriott and Moxy Hotels. Accounting for approximately 25 percent of the company’s system-wide pipeline, Marriott expects to add more than 200 luxury and lifestyle hotel projects over the next several years, reflecting over $15 billion of investment by the company’s owners and franchisees. 

Marriott International, Inc. (NASDAQ: MAR) Marriott International, Inc. (NASDAQ: MAR) is a global leading lodging company based in Bethesda, Maryland, USA, with more than 4,200 properties in 80 countries and territories.  Marriott International reported revenues of nearly $14 billion in fiscal year 2014. The company operates and franchises hotels and licenses vacation ownership resorts under 19 brands, including: The Ritz-Carlton®, BVlgari®, EDITION®, JW Marriott®, Autograph Collection® Hotels, Renaissance® Hotels, Marriott Hotels®, Delta Hotels and Resorts®, Marriott Executive Apartments®, Marriott Vacation Club®, Gaylord Hotels®, AC Hotels by Marriott®, Courtyard®, Residence Inn®, SpringHill Suites®, Fairfield Inn & Suites®, TownePlace Suites®, Protea Hotels® and Moxy Hotels®. Marriott has been consistently recognized as a top employer and for its superior business ethics. The company also manages the award-winning guest loyalty program, Marriott Rewards® and The Ritz-Carlton Rewards® program, which together surpass 80 million members. For more information or reservations, please visit our website at www.marriott.com and for the latest company news, visit www.marriottnewscenter.com. 

NOTE: The statements about the expected future growth of Autograph Collection hotels and Marriott’s luxury and lifestyle portfolio, and the amount of anticipated investment by owners and franchisees, are “forward looking statements" within the meaning of federal securities laws, not historical facts, and are subject to a number of risks and uncertainties, including supply and demand changes for hotel rooms; competitive conditions in the lodging industry; relationships with clients and property owners; the availability of capital to finance hotel growth; and other risk factors identified in Marriott International, Inc.'s most recent annual report on Form 10-Q; any of which could cause actual results to differ materially from those expressed in or implied by our statements. These statements are made as of the date of this press release, and we undertake no obligation to publicly update or revise any forward-looking statement, whether as a result of new information, future events or otherwise

Contacts: 
Verona Carter   
verona.carter@marriott.com 

Tammy Peters 
tammy@ballantinespr.com


----------



## GreenTea (Jul 8, 2015)

Wow.  Cool news.  Thanks.  When I stayed there earlier in the year I thought the room could be a MVC unit.  There was a large living room, kitchenette area (don't recall if there was a stove but the room was large and it definitely could accommodate a full kitchen) large bedroom and a bathroom.  Very spacious.  

Nice addition.   Thank you for sharing.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 8, 2015)

BocaBoy said:


> If this is truly an MVCI property, as opposed to the Explorer Collection, I would have expected them to tout it at the presentations where they announced new MVCI properties in Miami, San Diego and the Big Island of Hawaii.  But it is possible, especially if only 71 rooms are involved.



I would also think that if it was an on-boarding of a new MVCI property, we would have seen conveyances to the trust. It would also have likely been mentioned long before now just like San Diego, Miami, and Big Island. No new property here, just Explorer Collection. Odd that they would tout this if it is already in the Explorer Collection.


----------



## GregT (Jul 8, 2015)

Mr. Vker said:


> 71 rooms
> 
> Our newest Marriott Vacation Club property is the Mayflower in WASHINGTON, DC





NYFLTRAVELER said:


> The Mayflower completed its final phase of a top-to-bottom renovation, with all 583 rooms and 74 suites undergoing a stylish makeover.



It will be interesting to see if this is truly just the Explorer collection, or if in fact this is an addition to MVC, which would be another example (with Big Island) of Marriott converting a portion of an existing hotel to timeshares.   If the Mayflower has 657 rooms, I believe 80% is considered a highly successful occupancy rate for a hotel, and if Mayflower is near that target, perhaps selling off 71 rooms of idle capacity to timeshares (and having owners who share the maintenance) makes sense.  Assuming you maintain your number of guests, doesn't this increase the occupancy percentage, while finding a cost-sharing partner?  

I note that HGVC is doing the same thing -- converting an entire building at Hilton Waikoloa Village to timeshares, which makes sense because I believe their occupancy rate across the property has not recovered since the Great Recession.

I will be curious to see how this plays out.

Best,

Greg


----------



## Fasttr (Jul 8, 2015)

New DC location is announced on opening page of my-vacationclub.com 

And after checking the MVC Collection, you can book it just as any other MVC Collection property.

I stand corrected....not just Explorer Collection hype.

Looks like 4,250 points for a week in August in a Jr. Suite

According to the website....



> Marriott Vacation Club® at The Mayflower sets the stage for remarkable vacations. Located in the heart of Washington, D.C., the iconic Mayflower hotel is proudly listed on the National Register of Historic Places. Owners will have access to this renowned property beginning August 1, 2015, *initially as an exchange usage of their ownership through the Marriott Vacation Club Destinations Exchange Program*.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 8, 2015)

Fasttr said:


> New DC location is announced on opening page of my-vacationclub.com
> 
> And after checking the MVC Collection, you can book it just as any other MVC Collection property.
> 
> ...



Website is down at the moment for me. Likely to make updates for this?


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER (Jul 8, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> Website is down at the moment for me. Likely to make updates for this?



First, I do not see this as a week long destination.... But notwithstanding, what is the description of the junior suite? Will these "Villas" be on a separate floor with a separate entrance and separate amenities (such as activities or a lounge exclusive to MVCI owners) or are the MVCI rooms co-mingled with the run of the mill hotel rooms?


----------



## Wally3433 (Jul 9, 2015)

Yawn. NOT on the bucket list.


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER (Jul 9, 2015)

From MVCI website:

Marriott Vacation Club® at The Mayflower sets the stage for remarkable vacations. Located in the heart of Washington, D.C., the iconic Mayflower hotel is proudly listed on the National Register of Historic Places. Owners will have access to this renowned property beginning August 1, 2015, *initially as an exchange usage of their ownership through the Marriott Vacation Club Destinations Exchange Program.*


Updated room design that blends historic luxury and modern style
Located in the heart of the downtown district, steps away from Dupont Circle
Surrounded by historic attractions, cultural arts venues, famous shopping, dining and more

Room Amenities
Marriott Vacation Club® at The Mayflower is infused with a sense of refined luxury, with gorgeously designed rooms and suites that feature thoughtful perks like plush bedding and high-end bath products. High-speed Internet and flat-screen TVs help you relax and stay connected.

Accommodations Overview
Guest Room, 2 Doubles; Guest Room, 1 King; Deluxe, Guest Room, 2 Doubles; Executive Suite, 1 King; Junior Suite, 1 King, Sofabed
Updated room design, blending historic luxury and modern style
Updated marble bathrooms showcase wood tone washstand-style vanities and modern wall vinyl
In order to better accommodate owners and guests with special needs, we encourage you to contact the resort directly, prior to your scheduled arrival.
Room Details
General Amenities:
Air conditioning
Alarm clock
Crib/playard (upon request)
Electrical adapters (upon request)
Individual climate control
Iron and ironing board
Luxurious bedding — down comforters and cotton-rich linens
Mini refrigerator
Pillows: down/feather/foam
Rollaway bed (upon request)
Safe
Bathroom Amenities
Bathrobe
Hair dryer
Room Entertainment:
Satellite TV
Movies, videos, pay-per-view
Floor Plans
Guest Room, 2 Doubles
Deluxe, Guest Room, 2 Doubles
Executive Suite, 1 King
Junior Suite, 1 King, Sofabed
Guest Room, 1 King


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER (Jul 9, 2015)

This location is now on the "MVCI Resort List"  take a look at the footnote.

Marriott Vacation Club Resort Directory

Marriott Vacation Club offers resort ownership in premier destinations worldwide with the option to exchange vacations at other great Marriott locations and much more. We offer distinctive resorts featuring one-, two- or three-bedrooms featuring comfortable, spacious living and dining areas, master bedroom and bath, private balcony in some villas, full kitchen, multiple televisions, washer/dryer and many more amenities. Marriott Vacation Club designs and builds spectacular resorts, setting the stage for our Owners to enjoy a lifetime of awesome vacations.

United States and Caribbean

Arizona
Phoenix
Marriott’s Canyon Villas at Desert Ridge®

California
Palm Desert
Marriott’s Desert Springs Villas
Marriott’s Desert Springs Villas II
Marriott’s Shadow Ridge
Newport
Marriott’s Newport Coast® Villas††
South Lake Tahoe
Marriott’s Grand Residence Club®, Lake Tahoe
Marriott’s Timber Lodge®

Colorado
Breckenridge
Marriott’s Mountain Valley Lodge
Vail
Marriott’s StreamSide

Florida
Ft. Lauderdale
Marriott’s BeachPlace Towers
Marco Island
Marriott’s Crystal Shores
Miami
Marriott’s Villas at Doral
Orlando
Marriott’s Cypress Harbor
Marriott’s Grande Vista
Marriott’s Harbour Lake
Marriott’s Imperial Palms
Marriott’s Lakeshore Reserve
Marriott’s Royal Palms
Marriott’s Sabal Palms
Palm Beach Shores
Marriott’s Ocean Pointe
Panama City Beach
Marriott’s Legends Edge at Bay Point
Riviera Beach
Marriott’s Oceana Palms

Hawaii
Kauai
Marriott’s Kauai Beach Club
Marriott’s Kauai Lagoons - Kalanipu'u
Marriott’s Waiohai Beach Club
Lahaina
Marriott’s Maui Ocean Club
Oahu
Marriott’s Ko Olina Beach Club

Massachusetts
Boston
Marriott’s Custom House*

Missouri
Branson
Marriott’s Willow Ridge Lodge

Nevada
Las Vegas
Marriott’s Grand Chateau®

New Jersey
Galloway
Marriott’s Fairway Villas

South Carolina
Hilton Head Island
Marriott’s Barony Beach Club
Marriott’s Grande Ocean
Marriott’s Harbour Club
Marriott’s Harbour Point
Marriott’s Heritage Club
Marriott’s Monarch
Marriott’s Sunset Pointe
Marriott’s SurfWatch®
Myrtle Beach
Marriott’s OceanWatch at Grande Dunes®

Utah
Park City
Marriott’s MountainSide
Marriott’s Summit Watch

Virginia
Williamsburg
Marriott’s Manor Club at Ford’s Colony

Virgin Islands
St. Thomas
Marriott’s Frenchman’s Cove

*Washington, D.C.
Marriott Vacation Club® at The Mayflower***

Outside of the United States
Aruba
Marriott’s Aruba Ocean Club*
Marriott’s Aruba Surf Club*

France
Marriott’s Village d’Ile-de-France*

St. Kitts and Nevis
Marriott’s St. Kitts Beach Club*

Spain
Marriott’s Club Son Antem*
Marriott’s Marbella Beach Resort*
Marriott’s Playa Andaluza*

Thailand
Marriott’s Phuket Beach Club*

Luxury
Global
The Ritz-Carlton Club®, Aspen Highlands*†
The Ritz-Carlton Club®, Lake Tahoe†
The Ritz-Carlton Club® and Residences, San Francisco†
The Ritz-Carlton Club®, St. Thomas†
The Ritz-Carlton Club®, Vail†

* Resort is available through the MVC Exchange Company only. Other resorts are available through the MVC Trust as well as the MVC Exchange Company (except for Phuket Beach Club, which is available through the Exchange Partner Resorts).
*** This resort is an urban property with hotel room style units. Please refer to resort page for a specific description of the unit configurations and available services and amenities.*
† Luxury Property. When accessing a Luxury Property, other than Accommodations located in The Ritz-Carlton Club, Vail, specific reservation rules apply. For more information, please refer to the Marriott Vacation Club DestinationsTM Exchange Procedures.
†† NEWPORT COAST© is a registered trademark of The Irvine Company and is used herein with permission. Marriott’s Newport Coast® Villas is not affiliated or associated with The Irvine Company.


----------



## Fasttr (Jul 9, 2015)

NYFLTRAVELER said:


> First, I do not see this as a week long destination.... But notwithstanding, what is the description of the junior suite? Will these "Villas" be on a separate floor with a separate entrance and separate amenities (such as activities or a lounge exclusive to MVCI owners) or are the MVCI rooms co-mingled with the run of the mill hotel rooms?



If you click on the "Discover the Newest Property" link on the homepage of the my-vacationclub.com site, then click room amenities, at the bottom are links to all of the room layouts (there are 5 of them, ranging from a normal guest room to the Jr. Suite).  

Previously as an Explorer Collection option, the room nights ranged from 600 to 1,375 points per night and there was no description of what the "room" was (could have been just a standard hotel room).  Now in the MVC Collection, at least in August, the rooms per night range from 425/575 (weekday/weekend) a night for a standard guest room up to 550/750 per night for the Jr. Suites.  At least the rates are much more competitive than they were as an Explorer Collection option.  That said, I can book what appears to be a Jr. Suite via Marriott.com on an August weekend night using AAA discount for $269 or if I advance purchase it... for $189. 

I guess we just have to look at it as another points usage option, and at least its a better value than it was in the Explorer Collection.


----------



## Superchief (Jul 9, 2015)

I am curious regarding whether MR Platinum members will receive the platinum benefits when staying using MVC points. It would be nice to get complimentary breakfast and/or CL access. The Mayflower recently converted from Renaissance, so I'm not sure what the platinum benefits are.


----------



## Werner Weiss (Jul 9, 2015)

Superchief said:


> I am curious regarding whether MR Platinum members will receive the platinum benefits when staying using MVC points. It would be nice to get complimentary breakfast and/or CL access. The Mayflower recently converted from Renaissance, so I'm not sure what the platinum benefits are.


Platinum benefits vary by brand. In the case of the Mayflower in Washington DC, there will be two properties under the same roof:

The Mayflower Hotel, Autograph Collection
Marriott Vacation Club at The Mayflower
As Platinum member, I would expect the usual full-service hotel benefits if I stay at the Autograph Collection hotel, but only MVC benefits if I stay with MVC.

Lounge Access/Free Breakfast is only at JW Marriott, Autograph Collection, Renaissance, and Marriott Hotels (not at any property classified as a resort) — and not at Marriott Vacation Club

Marriott Platinum Elite Benefits


----------



## SMB1 (Jul 9, 2015)

Mr. Vker said:


> Pretty big deal-especially location. Just got this email. Unfortunately its all an image so I can't post it.
> 
> 71 rooms
> Start booking TOMORROW
> ...



Thanks for posting.  I was on marriott.com yesterday looking at rooms for August 1st.  I would have liked to check this out and there are rooms available but not at the 30% last minute discount of points.  I called and asked about the discount.  They didn't even know the place was online as MVCI yet.  I was told the 30% discount isn't automatic.  It depends on the resort.  I said that is news to me.  All of the benefit information says 30% discount...doesn't say at participating resorts.  However, I just checked the benefits page and it does, in fact, say based on availability.  I'd never run into that before.


----------



## jont (Jul 9, 2015)

Fasttr said:


> Previously as an Explorer Collection option, the room nights ranged from 600 to 1,375 points per night and there was no description of what the "room" was (could have been just a standard hotel room).  Now in the MVC Collection, at least in August, the rooms per night range from 425/575 (weekday/weekend) a night for a standard guest room up to 550/750 per night for the Jr. Suites.  At least the rates are much more competitive than they were as an Explorer Collection option.  That said, I can book what appears to be a Jr. Suite via Marriott.com on an August weekend night using AAA discount for $269 or if I advance purchase it... for $189.



We stayed at this location as part of explorer collection when it was first offered back in early 2011. I dont remember the details, but I do remember it being a standard hotel room. The hotel itself is a nice old historic hotel a few blocks NW of the White House. Not a bad location. I will be curious to see the points requirements for this property once they are released.


----------



## SMB1 (Jul 9, 2015)

SMB1 said:


> Thanks for posting.  I was on marriott.com yesterday looking at rooms for August 1st.  I would have liked to check this out and there are rooms available but not at the 30% last minute discount of points.  I called and asked about the discount.  They didn't even know the place was online as MVCI yet.  I was told the 30% discount isn't automatic.  It depends on the resort.  I said that is news to me.  All of the benefit information says 30% discount...doesn't say at participating resorts.  However, I just checked the benefits page and it does, in fact, say based on availability.  I'd never run into that before.



VOA told me the 7th floor has been reserved for MVCI.  I called the hotel itself to ask if any modifications have been made to the rooms of if they were the same as the rest of the building.  She said they are the same as the rest of the building.  This is fine with me.  I'm glad to see they are putting  some properties in urban areas. 

My only problem with this reservation is that the 2 dbl guest room is 575 DC points (no discount) for Aug 1.  Renting points on VPE at .48/pt the room will cost me 276.00.  I can get same room same night on marriott.com w/AAA for 174 including taxes.

In contrast we are going to see Billy Joel at Fenway Park next Thursday. Using the 30% DC discount I was able to reserve 2 units at Custom House for 225 DC points each.  Renting extra points on VPE at .48/pt each unit cost me 112.50 per unit.  Reserving on marriott.com w/AAA would cost 449.00 each unit... That's the way it's supposed to work!


----------



## Fasttr (Jul 9, 2015)

SMB1 said:


> My only problem with this reservation is that the 2 dbl guest room is 575 DC points (no discount) for Aug 1.  Renting points on VPE at .48/pt the room will cost me 276.00.  I can get same room same night on marriott.com w/AAA for 174 including taxes.



And there lies the issue with these one-offs posing as MVC resorts.

And if you have MR status....you likely will get a free breakfast out of the less expensive cash stay as well!!!


----------



## Werner Weiss (Jul 9, 2015)

The MVCI website now has more details about the Marriott Vacation Club at The Mayflower. If you log in, you can book this property through the "Use Vacation Club Points to Reserve My Vacation" function.

The point structure is an improvement over the Explorer Collection.

I realize that some people do not find city vacations appealing, but I'm happy to see city options added to the MVCI portfolio. There is so much to see and do in Washington, D.C.: museums, history, monuments, parks, great restaurants, and more.

However, I wish the city locations would have suites configured similarly to those at Marriott's Custom House on Boston, with a living room and kitchenette. On vacation, we like to say a week or more — so we appreciate a "home away from home" instead of a conventional hotel room.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 9, 2015)

SMB1 said:


> Thanks for posting.  I was on marriott.com yesterday looking at rooms for August 1st.  I would have liked to check this out and there are rooms available but not at the 30% last minute discount of points.  I called and asked about the discount.  They didn't even know the place was online as MVCI yet.  *I was told the 30% discount isn't automatic.*  It depends on the resort.  I said that is news to me.  All of the benefit information says 30% discount...doesn't say at participating resorts.  However, I just checked the benefits page and it does, in fact, say based on availability.  I'd never run into that before.



I don't think this is correct, or if it is, this is the first resort/instance that's been reported to TUG of it not being automatic.

With the owner cash discounts, "based on availability" has always meant that the number of rooms available for discount stays is capacity-controlled by Marriott, not in MVW's control, requiring codes if booked through Marriott or Owner Services.  So, even if all rooms are not booked, a discount may not be available.

With the DC Points discounts based on status-tier levels, "based on availability" has always meant that if all units are not booked, the applicable discount will be automatic during the reservation process.  It's controlled by MVW, booked through Owner Services and no codes are needed.

I wouldn't accept what a single rep has told you.  It might be true (and if it is it's very disappointing) but I'm more inclined to believe that it might be a programming issue with the resort just coming online.  If I were looking to book this within a "Last Minute Reservations Point Discounts" window, I'd escalate my call to an Owner Services supervisor or above.


----------



## bazzap (Jul 9, 2015)

Werner Weiss said:


> The MVCI website now has more details about the Marriott Vacation Club at The Mayflower. If you log in, you can book this property through the "Use Vacation Club Points to Reserve My Vacation" function.
> 
> The point structure is an improvement over the Explorer Collection.
> 
> ...


Looking at the room options, it does seem that some are essentially hotel rooms but others do have a separate lounge which is good.
No kitchens though unfortunately, as far as I can see.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jul 9, 2015)

Thank you Mr. V for this post.  I'm always looking for a nice place to stay in D.C.



-


----------



## Mr. Vker (Jul 9, 2015)

Werner Weiss said:


> Platinum benefits vary by brand. In the case of the Mayflower in Washington DC, there will be two properties under the same roof:
> 
> The Mayflower Hotel, Autograph Collection
> Marriott Vacation Club at The Mayflower
> ...



I would bet this is completely accurate. They will treat them as separate "properties". Similar situation in Phuket-although the buildings are separate-there is one check in. If you book the MVC property/units, you get those benefits. If you book the JW units, you get those plat benefits.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 9, 2015)

Mr. Vker said:


> I would bet this is completely accurate. They will treat them as separate "properties". Similar situation in Phuket-although the buildings are separate-there is one check in. If you book the MVC property/units, you get those benefits. If you book the JW units, you get those plat benefits.



I agree, too.  Other than Elite Night Credits, Arrival Gifts and MR Points/bonuses for spends, Marriott Rewards perks don't extend to MVW stays.  No reason to expect anything different here.

It's great to see this new addition!  When the DC was implemented they started talking about integrating existing hotel/resort units almost immediately and the talk wasn't limited to just the Explorer Club options that have since been introduced.  This is "new and exciting" and I'm happy.


----------



## jont (Jul 9, 2015)

Werner Weiss said:


> I realize that some people do not find city vacations appealing, but I'm happy to see city options added to the MVCI portfolio. There is so much to see and do in Washington, D.C.: museums, history, monuments, parks, great restaurants, and more.
> 
> However, I wish the city locations would have suites configured similarly to those at Marriott's Custom House on Boston, with a living room and kitchenette. On vacation, we like to say a week or more — so we appreciate a "home away from home" instead of a conventional hotel room.



I agree 100%


----------



## GregT (Jul 9, 2015)

All,

I like this addition alot for Marriott Vacation Club.  Not so much that I think I will ever visit it, or that I think it is a good use of points, but because it is a very creative addition for MVC and raises the possibility for meaningful expansion of the property portfolio.

We've speculated previously that Marriott could (rapidly?) expand MVC into some of the most prime global locations if they could convert some of their existing hotel locations into shared hotel/MVC spots.  Converting specific floors has always been mentioned as a way to expand the MVC footprint, likely in hotels that are well located.

When I typically think of timeshares, I think of a resort destination where there are on-site amenities that make it an attractive destination in an of itself, not just a base camp.  I generally haven't traveled to urban locations, but that may change, and now Marriott can appeal to both the destination traveler as well as the urban traveler.

I hope this becomes part of the model for future expansion -- ie, converting a portion of an existing hotel.  This opens the door to any destination that currently has a Marriott (or Marriott affiliate hotel).  It is possible that any owner of a Marriott-managed hotel that is well located, but has less than optimal occupancy rates, is being pitched a partial conversion by MVC.

BTW, I think the insertion of the language "initially as an exchange usage" is troubling, because it does hint that access may change in the future for legacy points.  But that's a concern for another day.

Interesting stuff and kudos to Marriott for the creativity.

Best,

Greg


----------



## Swice (Jul 9, 2015)

*options are good!*

In theory, I now have a choice of how I want to stay in DC:

1.   Any Marriott property-- weighing cash vs. hotel points and free breakfast options (boo courtyard)
2.   Mayflower cash
3.   Mayflower hotel points
4.   Mayflower VAC points

So at any given time, one option may be better than another depending on my personal needs/wants...    so another option is always good and welcome!

However, I'm a little bit confused over the wording:
"initially as an exchange usage."    What does initially mean?


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 9, 2015)

GregT said:


> ... BTW, I think the insertion of the language "initially as an exchange usage" is troubling, because it does hint that access may change in the future for legacy points.  But that's a concern for another day.
> 
> Interesting stuff and kudos to Marriott for the creativity.
> 
> ...





Swice said:


> ... What does initially mean?



Maybe, it simply means that no units have been conveyed to the Trust *yet*?  And the statement is necessary to satisfy disclosure mandates?  But still it's concerning, no doubt, because based on the language in the docs MVW is allowed to limit usage of any Trust conveyances to Trust Members only, if MVW chooses to not make them available through the Exchange Company.

We've always speculated that while they can do that, it doesn't really help them if their goal is to mingle inventory for the benefit of Trust and Exchange Members (i.e. Trust Members need Exchange Members' participation in order to get the entire portfolio in play, and Exchange Members are less likely to convert their Weeks if Trust inventory isn't made available to them.)


----------



## bazzap (Jul 9, 2015)

This approach could also give MVC the opportunity to revitalise its offering outside of the U.S., which would be extremely welcome in Europe with the great diversity of major city locations here.
We know there will be no more capital intensive, long lead time resort developments, so a choice of properties with short haul flights would be just great for us and I guess this might also be appealing for many of you US folk?


----------



## Fasttr (Jul 9, 2015)

bazzap said:


> This approach could also give MVC the opportunity to revitalise its offering outside of the U.S., which would be extremely welcome in Europe with the great diversity of major city locations here.
> We know there will be no more capital intensive, long lead time resort developments, so a choice of properties with short haul flights would be just great for us and I guess this might also be appealing for many of you US folk?



Totally agree, options like this in Europe would be great.... but it would be nice if these were at least value neutral vs. a cash stay comparison rather than being upside down as this one appears to be.


----------



## GregT (Jul 9, 2015)

Fasttr said:


> Totally agree, options like this in Europe would be great.... but it would be nice if these were at least value neutral vs. a cash stay comparison rather than being upside down as this one appears to be.



Todd,

I agree with you, but think your value-neutral statement is applicable well beyond just the Washington DC property.   Early on when DClub was introduced, we had a lively discussion on the value proposition offered by DClub, and I am a believer that yes, DClub offers flexibility, but it is expensive flexibility.   I think there are rare situations where prime reservations through DClub are the most cost-effective options (I think the Caribbean properties were the only examples I could find).  In almost all other situations, I felt more cost-effective options were available than using points.

But I still like the Mayflower addition as a template (on the heels of Big Island), and hope they are is followed by a Grand Cayman addition, and a London addition, and a Paris addition.....etc.

We will see.

Best,

Greg


----------



## GreenTea (Jul 9, 2015)

Interesting that only hotel room style will be available.   The suite I stayed in was a perfect configuration for a vacation club unit.   Disappointing update


----------



## Superchief (Jul 9, 2015)

Swice said:


> In theory, I now have a choice of how I want to stay in DC:
> 
> 1.   Any Marriott property-- weighing cash vs. hotel points and free breakfast options (boo courtyard)
> 2.   Mayflower cash
> ...



I totally agree. I am interested to see whether there are any differences between the rooms in the MVC portion vs standard rooms. If there are no differences, I would likely only use the MVC option unless there was a signficant cost advantage, and even then I might stay in a Residence Inn instead.

We are planning a combined trip to Williamsburg and DC, so it will be nice to have a MVC option for a few days. I consider the new MVC hotel like properties (DC and San Diego) as places I would only stay for a couple of nights, and typically would combine them with a traditional stay at NCV or Manor Club. I like having a kitchen and living room and don't like to rely on restaurants for all of my meals.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 9, 2015)

GreenTea said:


> Interesting that only hotel room style will be available.   The suite I stayed in was a perfect configuration for a vacation club unit.   Disappointing update



Hmmmm.  If you go through "Book My Vacation - Use My Points" at my-vacationclub.com and select "Hotel Suite" under "Floor Plan," you then can choose "Exec Suite King" or "Jr Suite King" under "View Type."

It's odd they don't list all four - Hotel Room, Hotel Suite, Exec Suite King, and Jr Suite King - under the "Floor Plan" tab, but was your stay in something other than the suites included here?


----------



## bazzap (Jul 9, 2015)

Superchief said:


> I totally agree. I am interested to see whether there are any differences between the rooms in the MVC portion vs standard rooms. If there are no differences, I would likely only use the MVC option unless there was a signficant cost advantage, and even then I might stay in a Residence Inn instead.
> 
> We are planning a combined trip to Williamsburg and DC, so it will be nice to have a MVC option for a few days. I consider the new MVC hotel like properties (DC and San Diego) as places I would only stay for a couple of nights, and typically would combine them with a traditional stay at NCV or Manor Club. I like having a kitchen and living room and don't like to rely on restaurants for all of my meals.


Very interesting, we are also planning a combined trip to Williamsburg and DC so this seems like a useful option.
I would prefer more "MVC" style rooms, with kitchen..., but any major city option is welcome to me.


----------



## Fasttr (Jul 9, 2015)

GregT said:


> I agree with you, but think your value-neutral statement is applicable well beyond just the Washington DC property.   Early on when DClub was introduced, we had a lively discussion on the value proposition offered by DClub, and I am a believer that yes, DClub offers flexibility, but it is expensive flexibility.   I think there are rare situations where prime reservations through DClub are the most cost-effective options (I think the Caribbean properties were the only examples I could find).  In almost all other situations, I felt more cost-effective options were available than using points.



First, let me say I would be too chicken sh!t to rent from an owner, so renting a week via Redweek would pucker me up way to much to even consider that as an option, so I wanted to be clear my cost comparisons do not include that option.  

That said, perhaps its just where/when I have been going (Aruba, MFC, Newport Coast, Crystal Shores, Lakeshore Reserve and even next summer's trip to Summit Watch), but in every one of those instances, I always check $$ stay rates vs renting the points needed for the DC stay and the DC stay has always won out... and certainly was never upside down.  Granted, on occasion, I have used the then MOD rate with add'l CC discount as that was a bit cheaper than the DC points rental costs, but I look at the owner discounts as an owner benefit that I would not have had if I were not in the program.  For comparisons such as the Mayflower, I tend to look at it from the perspective of what would I have to pay if I was not in the program (i.e. Cash rate with AAA discount) vs. what is it costing me in cash equivalent to use my program points (MF value or rental points costs).  So far...while keeping my fingers crossed and knocking on wood all at the same time, I have been coming out ahead, and mentally am comforted that the savings go to "amortize" my up front points purchase cost.  

In just looking at one instance for the Mayflower addition (August of this year), it seems to me that I would be better off not being in the program to secure that ressie.  That's a tough sell if you were a DC points salesman trying to excite me on this new addition.  That's all I am saying.  

Granted, I am not a Legacy owner with gobs of points, generated from resale purchased weeks, that I need to use so some I get great value out of and some I can be a bit more extravagant with.  My reality is that I have a small pool of Trust points and rent the rest that I need, so its more of a direct annual cost vs. direct annual cost comparison than perhaps it is for some others with many low cost points in their basket.  I do envy them.  

If what you say were true in most instances, I would be very disappointed in being in the DC...but so far for me I have found "savings" when merely comparing the value of the DC points vs non DC member Cash alternatives and I hope that continues.  As SMB1 said in an earlier post.... "That's the way it's supposed to work!"


----------



## SMB1 (Jul 9, 2015)

GregT said:


> Todd,
> 
> I agree with you, but think your value-neutral statement is applicable well beyond just the Washington DC property.   Early on when DClub was introduced, we had a lively discussion on the value proposition offered by DClub, and I am a believer that yes, DClub offers flexibility, but it is expensive flexibility.   I think there are rare situations where prime reservations through DClub are the most cost-effective options (I think the Caribbean properties were the only examples I could find).  In almost all other situations, I felt more cost-effective options were available than using points.
> 
> ...



Greg,
Certainly, in most cases it is more cost effective to go the weeks routes of occupying or exchanging (especially with the Marriott corporate II account) than using DC for a full week vacation.  However, I think DC is, in most cases, more cost effective than booking an MVC resort on marriott.com.  That isn't the case here, at least for August 1, which is the only night I have researched.  Perhaps Sun-Thurs would be different.  

That being said, I haven't used II since the DC began.  If I 'm not occupying my home resort I'm taking the points.  The flexibility, availabilty and ease of use is just too attractive.  As you said it may be expensive flexibility, but in my opinion it is worth it.  

In this case, however, marriott.com is as easy and flexible and flexible as DC and less expensive.  So it isn't worth it.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 9, 2015)

Fasttr said:


> First, let me say I would be too chicken sh!t to rent from an owner, so renting a week via Redweek would pucker me up way to much to even consider that as an option, so I wanted to be clear my cost comparisons do not include that option.
> 
> That said, perhaps its just where/when I have been going (Aruba, MFC, Newport Coast, Crystal Shores, Lakeshore Reserve and even next summer's trip to Summit Watch), but in every one of those instances, I always check $$ stay rates vs renting the points needed for the DC stay and the DC stay has always won out... and certainly was never upside down.  Granted, on occasion, I have used the then MOD rate with add'l CC discount as that was a bit cheaper than the DC points rental costs, but I look at the owner discounts as an owner benefit that I would not have had if I were not in the program.  I tend to look at it from the perspective of what would I have to pay if I was not in the program (i.e. Cash rate with AAA discount) vs. what is it costing me in cash equivalent to use my program points (MF value or rental points costs).  So far...while keeping my fingers crossed and knocking on wood all at the same time, I have been coming out ahead, and mentally am comforted that the savings go to "amortize" my up front points purchase cost.
> 
> ...



How do the Mayflower's DC requirements compare to, say, the Custom House?  I expect the city options to be more Points-expensive than the resort-style options as a matter of course despite their limited kitchens, fewer amenities, etc.  CH Points stays aren't always a better value than cash stays ...

Like you I don't add owner rentals into the equation because that's not a comfortable option for me.  Sometimes, even if a cash stay is the more economical I'll still use Points simply because I have them to use.  (Plus, sometimes I'm just not in the mood to do the math. )


----------



## Fasttr (Jul 9, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> How do the Mayflower's DC requirements compare to, say, the Custom House?  I expect the city options to be more Points-expensive than the resort-style options as a matter of course despite their limited kitchens, fewer amenities, etc.  CH Points stays aren't always a better value than cash stays ...



See post 23 for one example.


----------



## fluke (Jul 9, 2015)

I noticed on the 2016 points charts the holiday weeks (around July 4th and Christmas/New Years)  were not listed. It seems like only the times of (relatively)lower demand are listed.


----------



## SMB1 (Jul 9, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> How do the Mayflower's DC requirements compare to, say, the Custom House?  I expect the city options to be more Points-expensive than the resort-style options as a matter of course despite their limited kitchens, fewer amenities, etc.  CH Points stays aren't always a better value than cash stays ...
> 
> Like you I don't add owner rentals into the equation because that's not a comfortable option for me.  Sometimes, even if a cash stay is the more economical I'll still use Points simply because I have them to use.  (Plus, sometimes I'm just not in the mood to do the math. )



I haven't found any instances where cash stays at Custom House are cheaper than renting points.  I actually find that it costs as many and often times more dollars than points to stay.

However, I do find that especially in prime season there is more availability on marriott.com than on my-vacationclub.com.  In this case I am paying for the flexibility, ease, and availabilty of the cash stay.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 9, 2015)

Fasttr said:


> See post 23 for one example.



Doh!  

Yes, even accounting for the 30% Last Minute discount for the CH stay next month and the discount not showing for the Mayflower, there's a big difference between CH and MF Points requirements.  There goes that theory.

Hmmmm.  MF isn't a good choice for an acronym.  Maybe DCMF, for either Destination Club Mayflower or Washington DC Mayflower?


----------



## Fasttr (Jul 9, 2015)

SMB1 said:


> I haven't found any instances where cash stays at Custom House are cheaper than renting points.  I actually find that it costs as many and often times more dollars than points to stay.



Agreed.  I have an upcoming stay for my wife's birthday and I could only get 1 night on DC points and had to pay cash for the second night (night wasn't available in the DC) and the DC points value comparison of that second night was $200+ cheaper than the cash rate (but she tells me she is worth it ).
.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 9, 2015)

SMB1 said:


> I haven't found any instances where cash stays at Custom House are cheaper than renting points.  I actually find that it costs as many and often times more dollars than points to stay.



I've had some luck with cash discount stays, not as much with cash rack stays.  But not enough of a sample probably.


----------



## GregT (Jul 9, 2015)

Fasttr said:


> First, let me say I would be too chicken sh!t to rent from an owner, so renting a week via Redweek would pucker me up way to much to even consider that as an option, so I wanted to be clear my cost comparisons do not include that option.
> 
> That said, perhaps its just where/when I have been going (Aruba, MFC, Newport Coast, Crystal Shores, Lakeshore Reserve and even next summer's trip to Summit Watch), but in every one of those instances, I always check $$ stay rates vs renting the points needed for the DC stay and the DC stay has always won out... and certainly was never upside down.  Granted, on occasion, I have used the then MOD rate with add'l CC discount as that was a bit cheaper than the DC points rental costs, but I look at the owner discounts as an owner benefit that I would not have had if I were not in the program.  For comparisons such as the Mayflower, I tend to look at it from the perspective of what would I have to pay if I was not in the program (i.e. Cash rate with AAA discount) vs. what is it costing me in cash equivalent to use my program points (MF value or rental points costs).  So far...while keeping my fingers crossed and knocking on wood all at the same time, I have been coming out ahead, and mentally am comforted that the savings go to "amortize" my up front points purchase cost.
> 
> ...



Understood -- that's interesting.   I agree with you -- if the model of new properties/hotel conversions is not compelling versus cash rentals on marriott.com, that certainly makes it less interesting.  I look forward to tracking and thanks for the comments!

Best,

Greg


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 9, 2015)

Does this mean the Mayflower units can also be deposited into II by MVW?  Or, assuming they can, that they will be?  It'll be interesting to see if/how soon they might make their way into II.


----------



## GregT (Jul 9, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> Does this mean the Mayflower units can also be deposited into II by MVW?  Or, assuming they can, that they will be?  It'll be interesting to see if/how soon they might make their way into II.



I believe there is a sighting right now.   Did not take long!


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 9, 2015)

GregT said:


> I believe there is a sighting right now.   Did not take long!



Again, DOH!  

(If this were a game the coach would probably have benched me by now.)

Sighting forum thread (restricted to TUG Members) -  Marriott Vacation Club at the Mayflower (Aug)


----------



## Fasttr (Jul 9, 2015)

fluke said:


> I noticed on the 2016 points charts the holiday weeks (around July 4th and Christmas/New Years)  were not listed. It seems like only the times of (relatively)lower demand are listed.



There are 2 pages to the Mayflower points chart.

HERE is the 2016 chart, but you have to page down to see the second page.


----------



## GreenTea (Jul 9, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> Hmmmm.  If you go through "Book My Vacation - Use My Points" at my-vacationclub.com and select "Hotel Suite" under "Floor Plan," you then can choose "Exec Suite King" or "Jr Suite King" under "View Type."
> 
> It's odd they don't list all four - Hotel Room, Hotel Suite, Exec Suite King, and Jr Suite King - under the "Floor Plan" tab, but was your stay in something other than the suites included here?



On their FB page they said hotel style room only.    Not sure what I was in earlier this year but it was enormous.   Large living room, bedroom and bath, plus a hallway with closet, and a kitchen area off the living room.  It wasn't fully equipped but the space was there, counter, etc.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 9, 2015)

GreenTea said:


> On their FB page they said hotel style room only.    Not sure what I was in earlier this year but it was enormous.   Large living room, bedroom and bath, plus a hallway with closet, and a kitchen area off the living room.  It wasn't fully equipped but the space was there, counter, etc.



Clicking "Hotel Room" under the "Floor Plan" tab you can then choose from "View Types":
- Deluxe Room 2 Dbl
- Guest Room 2 Dbl
- Guest Room King

Clicking "Hotel Suite" under the "Floor Plan" tab you can then choose from "View Types":
- Exec Suite King
- Jr Suite King

Still odd as none of these seem to have anything to do with a view, but it makes more sense now looking at the Points Charts.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 9, 2015)

Fasttr said:


> There are 2 pages to the Mayflower points chart.
> 
> HERE is the 2016 chart, but you have to page down to see the second page.



Thanks for that; I've added links to the FAQ for 2015 & 2016 Mayflower charts.  Using existing links and navigating through my-vacationclub.com it doesn't look like the Mayflower charts have been integrated into the existing all-resorts Points Charts.  If anyone notices that being changed, let me know and I'll update the FAQ.


----------



## fluke (Jul 9, 2015)

Fasttr said:


> There are 2 pages to the Mayflower points chart.
> 
> HERE is the 2016 chart, but you have to page down to see the second page.



Thanks.  Don't know how I missed the second page.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jul 9, 2015)

I guess I am in the minority in not liking this becoming an MVCI resort if the rooms are like the regular hotel rooms.  I think it cheapens the brand.  The Explorer Collection is different and I have no issue with those expanded options.  The Mayflower certainly qualifies as a desirable location.  I can accept hotel conversions if upgraded and if they are in well selected locations.  But not if the rooms are just regular hotel rooms branded as MVCI, which I can probably book cheaper with better platinum benefits by using MR points.  I have stayed at 30 MVCI U.S. resorts and have been toying with the idea of eventually staying at them all, but if they are cheapening the brand by adding hotels without doing a full first class conversion, I will probably drop that idea.


----------



## jont (Jul 9, 2015)

I'm just curious if this location was ever mentioned to anyone during any recent "update" presentations. I know I have read about NYC, San Diego and Hawaii, but I don't recall hearing about DC. If not, MVC did a great job of keeping this one a secret.


----------



## Fasttr (Jul 9, 2015)

BocaBoy said:


> I guess I am in the minority in not liking this becoming an MVCI resort if the rooms are like the regular hotel rooms.  I think it cheapens the brand.  The Explorer Collection is different and I have no issue with those expanded options.  The Mayflower certainly qualifies as a desirable location.  I can accept hotel conversions if upgraded and if they are in well selected locations.  But not if the rooms are just regular hotel rooms branded as MVCI, which I can probably book cheaper with better platinum benefits by using MR points.  I have stayed at 30 MVCI U.S. resorts and have been toying with the idea of eventually staying at them all, but if they are cheapening the brand by adding hotels without doing a full first class conversion, I will probably drop that idea.



I view this type of offering as the equivalent to an Explorer Collection option, but one that  is priced a bit smarter than most Explorer Collection hotel offerings (still has a ways to go but heading in the right direction) with the added simplicity of checking availability and booking it online.  To me, that's one step in the right direction for the Explorer Collection city hotel offerings...I wish they would/could make them all available that way.
.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 9, 2015)

BocaBoy said:


> I guess I am in the minority in not liking this becoming an MVCI resort if the rooms are like the regular hotel rooms.  I think it cheapens the brand.  The Explorer Collection is different and I have no issue with those expanded options.  The Mayflower certainly qualifies as a desirable location.  I can accept hotel conversions if upgraded and if they are in well selected locations.  But not if the rooms are just regular hotel rooms branded as MVCI, which I can probably book cheaper with better platinum benefits by using MR points.  I have stayed at 30 MVCI U.S. resorts and have been toying with the idea of eventually staying at them all, but if they are cheapening the brand by adding hotels without doing a full first class conversion, I will probably drop that idea.



I prefer the resort-type MVC properties; full kitchens in particular are important to us for vacations of at least a week.  But new options being added in this way (as opposed to in the Explorer Collection) are a good thing regardless of the type of resort or room/unit style.  While we wouldn't use something like the Custom House or a studio portion of a lock-out on a routine basis or for full-week stays, we would prefer that style over typical hotel rooms for a two-four night stay.

I'm confused about the room types that are included at the Mayflower, though.  If the type of suite that GreenTea described in this thread is included, we'd consider using DC Points for a short stay.  If it's only glorified hotel rooms, no.


----------



## Fasttr (Jul 9, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> I'm confused about the room types that are included at the Mayflower, though.  If the type of suite that GreenTea described in this thread is included, we'd consider using DC Points for a short stay.  If it's only glorified hotel rooms, no.



The floor plan layouts are linked in the info at my-vacationclub.com.  The suites don't look half bad.  Don't see a kitchen, but they appear to have a decent amount of room.

Here is the layout of the Jr. Suite... https://www.my-vacationclub.com/common/respages/images/resorts/my/floorplans/FloorPlansJrSuite.jpg
.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 9, 2015)

jont said:


> I'm just curious if this location was ever mentioned to anyone during any recent "update" presentations. I know I have read about NYC, San Diego and Hawaii, but I don't recall hearing about DC. If not, MVC did a great job of keeping this one a secret.



Not this particular property but a Washington DC location was mentioned to at least one TUGger during a sales presentation:  Possible future Marriott Vacation club locations from Sales presentation


----------



## bazzap (Jul 9, 2015)

Fasttr said:


> The floor plan layouts are linked in the info at my-vacationclub.com.  The suites don't look half bad.  Don't see a kitchen, but they appear to have a decent amount of room.
> 
> Here is the layout of the Jr. Suite... https://www.my-vacationclub.com/common/respages/images/resorts/my/floorplans/FloorPlansJrSuite.jpg
> .


Yes, the suites look good.
Unfortunately, only refrigerators are included, no full or it seems even mini kitchens.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 9, 2015)

Fasttr said:


> The floor plan layouts are linked in the info at my-vacationclub.com.  The suites don't look half bad.  Don't see a kitchen, but they appear to have a decent amount of room.
> 
> Here is the layout of the Jr. Suite... https://www.my-vacationclub.com/common/respages/images/resorts/my/floorplans/FloorPlansJrSuite.jpg
> .



Thanks for the link!  The two of us would be plenty comfortable in that for a short stay, considering it's an urban location with dining/entertainment nearby.


----------



## jont (Jul 9, 2015)

bazzap said:


> Yes, the suites look good.
> Unfortunately, only refrigerators are included, no full or it seems even mini kitchens.



I suspect there may be some type of building or fire code that is preventing the inclusion of a stove/oven. it appears from the floor plans that a small kitchenette may fit in some of the units.


----------



## Phillie (Jul 9, 2015)

*yes it might show up in II*

I just got this email which I am sure many of you did to. It does reference II in it.

... Marriott Vacation Club® at The Mayflower!

We’re excited to announce that you can now enjoy a fabulous new location with Marriott Vacation Club®: Marriott Vacation Club at The Mayflower in Washington, D.C.

All Owners can take advantage of this new Marriott Vacation Club destination as an exchange usage of their ownership. Beginning August 1, 2015, Enrolled and Points Owners may request an exchange reservation through the Marriott Vacation Club Destinations Exchange Program, while Owners of Weeks may request exchange access through Interval International.

Listed on the National Register of Historic Places, The Mayflower is your place in the heart of Washington, D.C., providing a chic retreat with unique local flavor. Choose from Guest Suites, Deluxe Rooms and Guest Rooms, all boasting updated designs that blends historic elegance and modern style. During your stay, you’ll also enjoy refined luxury and thoughtful amenities including access to an on-site fitness center. Additionally, you'll have the opportunity to experience the tastes and ambience of the hotel restaurant, EDGAR Bar & Kitchen, currently open for breakfast, lunch and dinner.

From the property, you’re within easy walking distance of public transportation and the area’s famous historic sites, cultural offerings and world-class shopping and dining. All the city’s attractions are awaiting your discovery, from the White House to the Smithsonian and the National Mall. 

To book your stay, call your Vacation Ownership Advisor team at 800-845-4226.


----------



## GregT (Jul 9, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> Not this particular property but a Washington DC location was mentioned to at least one TUGger during a sales presentation:  Possible future Marriott Vacation club locations from Sales presentation



From that thread:



> New York
> Washington DC Announced
> Miami Announced
> Bora Bora
> ...



Interesting -- this may be more accurate than we gave it credit for.  San Diego would have been one of the two other locations.

Perhaps we are going to get properties in New York, Bora Bora and Cancun?  

Best,

Greg


----------



## jont (Jul 9, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> Not this particular property but a Washington DC location was mentioned to at least one TUGger during a sales presentation:  Possible future Marriott Vacation club locations from Sales presentation



Good memory Sue!


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 9, 2015)

jont said:


> Good memory Sue!



TUG Search is my friend.     (Although, the DC location struck a bell for some reason, still not sure if it was TUG or something that I'd heard talking with resort people.)


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 9, 2015)

GregT said:


> From that thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



During the VAC Investor Day, they did mention that they are exploring options in Cancun. I think the land is still on the market and they would sell it if given the right opportunity, but at least they are entertaining possibly developing the property. It is in a great location and I would think they would have to keep point prices somewhat reasonable given how much timeshare glut there is in Cancun. Why pay big DC points to stay at the MVC when you can get a cheap trade through II. Of course they may put the point levels way up there just because they can.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 9, 2015)

BocaBoy said:


> I guess I am in the minority in not liking this becoming an MVCI resort if the rooms are like the regular hotel rooms.  I think it cheapens the brand.  The Explorer Collection is different and I have no issue with those expanded options.  The Mayflower certainly qualifies as a desirable location.  I can accept hotel conversions if upgraded and if they are in well selected locations.  But not if the rooms are just regular hotel rooms branded as MVCI, which I can probably book cheaper with better platinum benefits by using MR points.  I have stayed at 30 MVCI U.S. resorts and have been toying with the idea of eventually staying at them all, but if they are cheapening the brand by adding hotels without doing a full first class conversion, I will probably drop that idea.



You are not in the minority. I think what they did in Boston is fantastic. A great location in a great building with great units. No full kitchen, but we did well for a week there. Able to keep leftovers in the fridge and reheat was good. The plethora of local restaurants makes staying in downtown Boston easy.

I am not overly interested in staying in a simple hotel room at villa prices. I don't know how much flexibility MVCI will have with renovating these units in to what we have come to expect from the brand.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jul 9, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> You are not in the minority. I think what they did in Boston is fantastic. A great location in a great building with great units. No full kitchen, but we did well for a week there. Able to keep leftovers in the fridge and reheat was good. The plethora of local restaurants makes staying in downtown Boston easy.
> 
> I am not overly interested in staying in a simple hotel room at villa prices. I don't know how much flexibility MVCI will have with renovating these units in to what we have come to expect from the brand.



Although we have not yet stayed there, from what I have heard I think Custom House is a model for how an inner city conversion to a MVCI resort should be done.  It adds to the value of the brand.


----------



## Old Hickory (Jul 9, 2015)

BocaBoy said:


> I guess I am in the minority in not liking this becoming an MVCI resort if the rooms are like the regular hotel rooms.  I think it cheapens the brand.  The Explorer Collection is different and I have no issue with those expanded options.  The Mayflower certainly qualifies as a desirable location.  I can accept hotel conversions if upgraded and if they are in well selected locations.  But not if the rooms are just regular hotel rooms branded as MVCI, which I can probably book cheaper with better platinum benefits by using MR points.  I have stayed at 30 MVCI U.S. resorts and have been toying with the idea of eventually staying at them all, but if they are cheapening the brand by adding hotels without doing a full first class conversion, I will probably drop that idea.



If I can nab one w/ an AC then I'll be thrilled.  I love Custom House and it's no different than a Residence Inn.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jul 9, 2015)

Fasttr said:


> I view this type of offering as the equivalent to an Explorer Collection option, but one that  is priced a bit smarter than most Explorer Collection hotel offerings (still has a ways to go but heading in the right direction) with the added simplicity of checking availability and booking it online.  To me, that's one step in the right direction for the Explorer Collection city hotel offerings...I wish they would/could make them all available that way.
> .



I don't disagree with this, but I wish it would not be labeled as an MVCI resort.  That is my only objection, not the offering of it for DC points.  I also wish all Explorer Collection options could be booked online.


----------



## Big Matt (Jul 9, 2015)

We're going to see more of this.  

People need to ditch the concept that the centerpiece of the Destinations Club are the old timeshare weeks.  They will be part of a much larger program where points are the currency and flexibility is the key.

I posted a few months back about how Marriott is starting to put more than one brand in buildings.  Some folks on these boards basically said I was nuts.  There are only a hand full of examples, but it totally makes sense in urban areas.  We will start to see more combo properties.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 9, 2015)

I still am confused.  If the suites are similar to Custom House units with separate bedrooms and limited kitchens, why would there be an objection to the MVC label?  It makes sense with the hotel rooms, definitely, but I'm not getting it with the suites if they're what GreenTea described and are as shown in the link that Fasttr posted above.  Aren't those similar accommodations to Custom House, in a similar urban location?

Of course there's still the Points discrepancy between the properties at issue, but that sort of makes sense too considering that MVCI leases the CH property from the City of Boston through an arrangement established years ago, and presumably MVW's lease/purchase arrangement with the Mayflower owners is based on today's market.


----------



## Fasttr (Jul 9, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> ... and presumably MVW's *lease/purchase *arrangement with the Mayflower owners is based on today's market.



According to the Press Release, they purchased the 71 rooms.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 9, 2015)

From a post about the MCVI survey in late March:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1743878&postcount=30


Fasttr said:


> Just took the latest TOP (Travelers Opinion Panel) poll.
> 
> This one was focused on the possibility of MVC’s in city locations.
> 
> ...



I also remember in the survey there were questions about the how important would an owners lounge or some such type of place for light meals and/or snacks in units without kitchens.  I stressed that a full kitchen or 3/4 kitchen and ideally two bedrooms would be what I want even in city locations.


----------



## Werner Weiss (Jul 9, 2015)

Fasttr said:


> According to the Press Release, they purchased the 71 rooms.


Thank you for posting.

Interesting sentence from the press release:

"This new Marriott Vacation Club destination will offer fresh room designs that blend historic luxury and modern style, complimentary wireless internet access, flat-screen televisions, evening turndown service, daily housekeeping service and access to other facilities of The Mayflower Hotel, including a business center and a fitness center."​
"Evening turndown service and daily housekeeping service" are not typical Marriott Vacation Club services!

I am amazed how quickly this is going. The Mayflower deal was announced today and reservations can already be made for stays beginning August 1. I guess it's because this is not a conversion of any kind. It's simply a case of one recently renovated floor of hotel rooms and hotel suites becoming part of the Marriott Vacation Club portfolio.

In comparison, Declan Suites in San Diego is still operating as a hotel, even though Marriott Vacations Worldwide bought the whole property months ago. There have been no details released about what a conversion might involve, nor any word on when Marriott Vacation Club reservations and stays will begin.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 9, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> I still am confused.  If the suites are similar to Custom House units with separate bedrooms and limited kitchens, why would there be an objection to the MVC label?  It makes sense with the hotel rooms, definitely, but I'm not getting it with the suites if they're what GreenTea described and are as shown in the link that Fasttr posted above.  Aren't those similar accommodations to Custom House, in a similar urban location?
> 
> Of course there's still the Points discrepancy between the properties at issue, but that sort of makes sense too considering that MVCI leases the CH property from the City of Boston through an arrangement established years ago, and presumably MVW's lease/purchase arrangement with the Mayflower owners is based on today's market.



I think perhaps only the Executive Suite and Junior Suite are comparable to the villas in Boston. The Executive Suite and Junior Suite are 640sq ft. The units at Custom House are about 600 st ft. The Guest Suite and Deluxe Guest Suite at The Mayflower are 330 and 460 respectively. These are closer to your standard hotel room. Does anyone know how many of each unit type MVCI purchased?


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER (Jul 9, 2015)

BocaBoy said:


> I guess I am in the minority in not liking this becoming an MVCI resort if the rooms are like the regular hotel rooms.  I think it cheapens the brand.  The Explorer Collection is different and I have no issue with those expanded options.  The Mayflower certainly qualifies as a desirable location.  I can accept hotel conversions if upgraded and if they are in well selected locations.  But not if the rooms are just regular hotel rooms branded as MVCI, which I can probably book cheaper with better platinum benefits by using MR points.  I have stayed at 30 MVCI U.S. resorts and have been toying with the idea of eventually staying at them all, but if they are cheapening the brand by adding hotels without doing a full first class conversion, I will probably drop that idea.



I agree with you 100%. When I purchased MVCI DC Points it was based on the notion that there were resorts where you can go and vacation with amenities and activities - and if you chose to do so, you would not even need to leave the grounds during your stay (which is how we treated our stay at Harbour Lake and anticipate doing the same in St. Thomas).  By adding these urban locations MVCI can say they are increasing the portfolio when what they really are doing is grabbing a bunch of regular hotel rooms.

I was excited for the potential San Diego location but if it is going to become something like this as opposed to a property with kitchenettes, amenities and activities, MVCI will quickly cheapen the product.

MVCI should stick to what they do best, the full service resort like properties which are top notch.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 9, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> Maybe, it simply means that no units have been conveyed to the Trust *yet*?  And the statement is necessary to satisfy disclosure mandates?  But still it's concerning, no doubt, because based on the language in the docs MVW is allowed to limit usage of any Trust conveyances to Trust Members only, if MVW chooses to not make them available through the Exchange Company.
> 
> We've always speculated that while they can do that, it doesn't really help them if their goal is to mingle inventory for the benefit of Trust and Exchange Members (i.e. Trust Members need Exchange Members' participation in order to get the entire portfolio in play, and Exchange Members are less likely to convert their Weeks if Trust inventory isn't made available to them.)



I think this is all that it means. The inventory has not been conveyed to the trust, so they can't offer it up except through the MVC Exchange Company. They have similar *asterisk in the points chart and other places for properties only available through the Exchange Company. I don't think there are any long term concerns about this property only being available to trust owners since we have already seen it in II. I wonder how many reps will say you can't get in there through II? They have said the only way in to new properties is with trust points.

Based on this thread, I will never again doubt a sales persons word or people who come here repeating a sales mans word. The old adage "if their lips are moving" isn't true any more. All hail the sales reps...

I wonder what type of ownership MVCI actually has at The Mayflower. Are these individual deeded units? I wouldn't think so. I think there are probably a lot of logistics that have to happen before they can actually deed units to the trust. It could also be a CoOp type of ownership where they really don't own land but shares in a corporation with the rights to occupy certain units. If that is the case, they may never be able to convey units to the trust as it wouldn't be acceptable property for the land trust.

I would think they would need to have some way to monetize the units. They certainly want to be able to sell the points associated with them. We will have to watch and see for the first conveyances, if there ever is any.


----------



## JIMinNC (Jul 10, 2015)

NYFLTRAVELER said:


> I agree with you 100%. When I purchased MVCI DC Points it was based on the notion that there were resorts where you can go and vacation with amenities and activities - and if you chose to do so, you would not even need to leave the grounds during your stay (which is how we treated our stay at Harbour Lake and anticipate doing the same in St. Thomas).  By adding these urban locations MVCI can say they are increasing the portfolio when what they really are doing is grabbing a bunch of regular hotel rooms.
> 
> I was excited for the potential San Diego location but if it is going to become something like this as opposed to a property with kitchenettes, amenities and activities, MVCI will quickly cheapen the product.
> 
> MVCI should stick to what they do best, the full service resort like properties which are top notch.



I think the business is rapidly evolving. I think MVW is responding to the fact consumers today want a variety of vacation experiences. The market is segmenting itself and there are those who prefer urban destination vacations, and others who prefer traditional resort-type vacations. You and I may be part of the "resort-preference" group, but there are many others who look for a different experience.  If MVW wants to grow their business, they need to serve multiple market segments with different products for each segment. 

The same people may be in different segments at different phases of their life. Singles or couples with no children may find the urban hotel options more attractive, but when they start a family, a resort style vacation may have greater appeal. Later when they have older children (teenagers) or even later as empty nesters, their preferences may shift yet again. (Our teenagers often complain about our timeshare vacations because the guest mix is often skewed toward families with small children and/or retirees. Their perception is that hotels have a much "cooler" demographic and more entertainment options.)

As far as the "cheapening" of the brand goes, I think if the traditional timeshare amenities of kitchens, etc. are replaced with top-tier hotel amenities like the aforementioned daily maid service, turn down services, full service gourmet restaurants, etc. that will continue to keep MVW established as a high quality brand. Many people actually perceive timeshares as a cut below top hotels because they don't offer these kinds of services.

The fact that Marriott is expanding their resort-type locations - Big Island, additional inventory at Marco Island and KoOlina, etc., plus adding more urban locations - San Diego, South Beach, and now DC - shows they recognize that they must offer different products to target different segments/demographics.


----------



## puckmanfl (Jul 10, 2015)

good morning....

Does anyone know the point requirement for booking at Mayflower.  I tried to check yesterday, but no availabilty...

I would guess that it would be 5000-6000 pts for a week!!!

I would not worry about it only open to Trust players...  Still don't believe there are lots of Trust owners with that many TRUST points.  Remember , average sale is 2000 pts...

p.s  checked the websites...these are just hotel rooms with extra "sitting" area and couch...


----------



## Wally3433 (Jul 10, 2015)

JIMinNC said:


> I think the business is rapidly evolving. I think MVW is responding to the fact consumers today want a variety of vacation experiences. The market is segmenting itself and there are those who prefer urban destination vacations, and others who prefer traditional resort-type vacations. You and I may be part of the "resort-preference" group, but there are many others who look for a different experience.  If MVW wants to grow their business, they need to serve multiple market segments with different products for each segment.
> 
> The same people may be in different segments at different phases of their life. Singles or couples with no children may find the urban hotel options more attractive, but when they start a family, a resort style vacation may have greater appeal. Later when they have older children (teenagers) or even later as empty nesters, their preferences may shift yet again. (Our teenagers often complain about our timeshare vacations because the guest mix is often skewed toward families with small children and/or retirees. Their perception is that hotels have a much "cooler" demographic and more entertainment options.)
> 
> ...



Well stated.  Consumers want options.  If this idea sticks, great.  If not, they have kept investment to a minimum.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 10, 2015)

If they could put in a Residence Inn type kitchen in the unit I would be more than happy.  As it is I would choose Residence Inn over a full service Marriott hotel for anything over 2 nights.


----------



## Fasttr (Jul 10, 2015)

One interesting oddity that some urban locations have that are different than the traditional MVC Resort type locations, and it certainly applies to Washington DC, is that the urban hotel room rates are often higher during the week than they are on the weekend, because occupancy is driven so much by business travelers.  Check out the JW or Mayflower in DC....both seem to have higher room rates during the week, then they drop quite a bit on the weekend.  That of course is contra to how the entire MVC DC portfolio point chart is set up.  

Sure enough, when the Mayflower was an Explorer Collection option, the weekends required fewer points than the weekdays did and not just by a small amount (nearly half as much needed on the weekends during some times of the year).  But now that these 71 rooms are in the DC, MVC has given them the traditional higher point requirement on the weekends allocation (as usage will be targeted to the vacation traveler).  

The interesting thing is this *really* skews the value of points to $$ stay comparisons, much more so than at a traditional MVC resort location.  Its an interesting phenomenon.  Folks may find the value hidden with these to *only* be in the weekday DC stays with weekend stays to be *really* out of whack with $$ stay costs.  

Another potential oddity worth considering is that it may not be possible to combine a cash stay and a DC points stay without changing rooms at the Mayflower, because as posted by someone previously, the DC rooms are all on one floor, and seemingly most cash stays you would be making would be assigned to another floor as they are owned/controlled by a different entity.  

These will be interesting to track as things move forward, especially as more mixed use urban locations are added with these additional peculiarities.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 10, 2015)

puckmanfl said:


> good morning....
> 
> Does anyone know the point requirement for booking at Mayflower.  I tried to check yesterday, but no availabilty...
> 
> ...



Puck, the 2015 and 2016 Points Charts for The Mayflower have been added to the Points FAQ.  A full week in either suite ranges from 2300 to 4600 (July 4th, naturally!) with the three hotel room options costing fewer Points.

The hotel room options wouldn't be my cup of tea but the suites look more than comfortable other than the limited kitchens:
Guest Room, 1 King
Guest Room, 2 Doubles
Deluxe, Guest Room, 2 Doubles
Executive Suite, 1 King
Junior Suite, 1 King, Sofabed

This will probably serve as a searchable info thread so I'm noting info here from the Sightings thread, collected by davidvel and already posted to dioxide's II Unit Codes thread.  Thanks to both!

*II Resort Code:  MFL*

*II Unit Codes:*
KING (2): Guest room, 1 King
DBDB (4): Guest room, 2 Double
DLUX (4): Deluxe, Guest room, 2 Double
KSTE (2): Executive Suite, 1 King
OBST (4): Junior Suite, 1 King, Sofa bed, Bathrooms: 2
(max occ. in parenthesis)


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 10, 2015)

Checking today, a 2-night stay 8/9-11/15 in a Jr Suite King is 770 Points.  The Points Chart says 550/Night so it looks like the Last-Minute discount is being applied.  It's good to see that.


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 10, 2015)

*The Mayflower Hotel*

The Mayflower Hotel 
Connecticut Ave NW 
Washington DC 20036

Wonder how much overnight 
garage parking will cost?


----------



## Werner Weiss (Jul 10, 2015)

Miss Marty said:


> The Mayflower Hotel
> Connecticut Ave NW
> Washington DC 20036
> 
> ...



The official MVC content for the Marriott Vacation Club at The Mayflower currently seems not to show the rate for parking.

The official Marriott content for the The Mayflower Hotel, Autograph Collection (where the Marriott Vacation Club is on the 7th floor) shows valet parking for $47.50 USD daily.

For guests arriving by air, this should not be an issue. To visit Washington, D.C. museums, monuments, and other attractions, it's better not to have a car (except possibly for day trips to attractions outside of the city). 

For those who drive to this property instead of flying, the cost of parking will be  factor, just as it is when staying at other Washington, D.C. hotels.


----------



## chris5 (Jul 10, 2015)

GregT said:


> From that thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At a presentation I attended on June 28th by a senior sales executive (and he claimed there are only 51 of them in Marriott), the MVC expansion into Washington DC was mentioned -- though the precise property wasn't mentioned but it was stated that it was a well-known property.  There were a few other locations also mentioned including the Big Island, HI.  I didn't take notes and did pay much attention to the expansion possibilities, except for the DC and HI entry.


----------



## Fasttr (Jul 10, 2015)

JIMinNC said:


> ...If MVW wants to grow their business, they need to serve multiple market segments with different products for each segment.
> 
> The same people may be in different segments at different phases of their life. Singles or couples with no children may find the urban hotel options more attractive, but when they start a family, a resort style vacation may have greater appeal. Later when they have older children (teenagers) or even later as empty nesters, their preferences may shift yet again. *(Our teenagers often complain about our timeshare vacations because the guest mix is often skewed toward families with small children and/or retirees. Their perception is that hotels have a much "cooler" demographic and more entertainment options.)*



That's what makes locations similar to Frenchman's Cove so enjoyable with kids who are a bit older.  If they want a hipper vibe, they can take a short walk (or shuttle) next door and hang out at the Marriott hotel infinity pools, which certainly does have more young adult mojo going on.  Conversely, my kids would certainly give me a look if I told them were vacationing at a hotel in DC as not all hotels give the same vibe.  As you said, nothing wrong with something for everyone.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 10, 2015)

NYFLTRAVELER said:


> and if you chose to do so, you would not even need to leave the grounds during your stay (which is how we treated our stay at Harbour Lake and anticipate doing the same in St. Thomas).



While we have never been to Frenchan's Cove, we have been to St Thomas on several cruise stops. I would highly advise against staying on property for most of your stay. Perhaps a single day, but I would spend most days off the resort exploring St Thomas and St John. From what I have read, Frenchman's Cove isn't so much the destination as much as the USVI are. Perhaps even take a day sail over to the BVI. You would be missing out on so much by just hanging around Frenchan's Cove for a week.


----------



## n777lt (Jul 10, 2015)

Miss Marty said:


> The Mayflower Hotel
> Connecticut Ave NW
> Washington DC 20036
> 
> ...



Too much, probably. If you have to drive to DC, park your car at a discount off-airport lot at IAD or (better location for Metro) DCA for the duration of your stay and use public transportation, Uber/Lyft and taxis - it's bound to be cheaper!


----------



## n777lt (Jul 10, 2015)

This is a smart move for MVCI - there is a dearth of TS properties (at the high end at least) in the DC metro area, and while this is not a real TS, lacking kitchen facilities, people may be willing to make do with the mini-fridge and the many shops in the area with healthy take-out (Pret a Manger is big in DC IIRC).

OT: However, if you are looking for a good Marriott base of operations in DC using Marriott Rewards instead of DC Points, the Residence Inn Pentagon City (NOT Crystal City) is terrific.  Great location, 3 blocks from Metro, 3 stops into the National Archive stop at one end of the Mall, shopping mall with eating and entertainment options just beyond the Metro stop, and the concierge can direct you to the shopping center about 0.5-0.75 mi away with grocery, Rite Aid, good ethnic restaurants (not haute cuisine), Lululemon and other shopping and an LA Fitness if you want more than the hotel's gym. Shuttle to/from airport.  Very tourist-friendly even though it gets a lot of business use.


----------



## Hobee (Jul 11, 2015)

As an enrolled week owner, I am excited about this announcement. I am in the camp that thinks thinks this creates a great alternative use of our ownership.  I think MVC urban stay options in the Explorer Collection are not a good value.  I am looking forward to spending a week in D.C. during cherry blossom season which is also a time when hotel rates there are high.

I would like to see at least limited kitchen facilities added to the deluxe and suite units.  Though I will still want my "traditional" resort vacation at Hilton Head each year, I am looking forward to other vacation experiences.


----------



## amanda14 (Jul 11, 2015)

Whether you're a fan of the announcement this is good for the brand and ultimately as TS owners. Diversity is good and stagnation would be bad.


----------



## KauaiMark (Jul 11, 2015)

*Marriot reply to parking query...not cheap!*



n777lt said:


> Too much, probably. If you have to drive to DC, park your car at a discount off-airport lot at IAD or (better location for Metro) DCA for the duration of your stay and use public transportation, Uber/Lyft and taxis - it's bound to be cheaper!




"...Thank you for contacting Marriott Vacation Club.
We understand that you would like to know what the parking will be like at The Mayflower Renaissance.

Valet Parking will be available to guest's at $47.50 per night. Unfortunately, there isn't any self parking available. 
..."


----------



## mjm1 (Jul 11, 2015)

I am regretfully late to the discussion, but am glad to see MVC add another destination as an option. DC is a fascinating place. The last time we were there we dropped off our car (we were on an extended trip to the east coast) and either walked or took other options to the sites. We found that it worked out well and saved us quite a bit of money.

It will be interesting to see how the point requirements match up to other options and how MVC continues to add locations to their portfolio. I would like to see at least a larger frig and a couple of burners in the units they add, but that may not be an option in some of the hotel conversions.

Mike


----------



## BocaBoy (Jul 12, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> I still am confused.  If the suites are similar to Custom House units with separate bedrooms and limited kitchens, why would there be an objection to the MVC label?  It makes sense with the hotel rooms, definitely, but I'm not getting it with the suites if they're what GreenTea described and are as shown in the link that Fasttr posted above.  Aren't those similar accommodations to Custom House, in a similar urban location?



If most of the rooms are the suites, it is probably OK.  If most are basic hotel rooms, then not so much.


----------



## Big Matt (Jul 12, 2015)

What nobody has posted or asked is whether the property is good or not.  It's a very prominent property north of the White House.  It definitely was in need or still needs work done.  Location is good/average.  It could be a very nice property if Marriott invests time and money.  There aren't a lot of restaurants near by compared to other parts of DC.  The neighborhood is very clean/safe.


----------



## JIMinNC (Jul 28, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> I wonder what type of ownership MVCI actually has at The Mayflower. Are these individual deeded units? I wouldn't think so. I think there are probably a lot of logistics that have to happen before they can actually deed units to the trust. It could also be a CoOp type of ownership where they really don't own land but shares in a corporation with the rights to occupy certain units. If that is the case, they may never be able to convey units to the trust as it wouldn't be acceptable property for the land trust.
> 
> I would think they would need to have some way to monetize the units. They certainly want to be able to sell the points associated with them. We will have to watch and see for the first conveyances, if there ever is any.



Just got back a few days ago from a business trip and catching up with email and I found a transcript of the VAC analysts conference call. In that call, CEO Stephen Weisz said the following about the DC inventory:



> As I’m sure most of you are aware from our press release earlier this month, we’ve announced another exciting new destination in our portfolio having recently closed on 71 units in the iconic Mayflower Hotel in the part of Washington D.C.
> 
> Beginning next week, our owners will have access to this inventory through exchange but we’ve registered the units for sale through our points program. We are excited to add this wonderful location as both the new destination for our owners as well as another important new sales distribution for us beginning next year.



So it sounds like they have been or will soon be deeded to the Trust?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 28, 2015)

JIMinNC said:


> Just got back a few days ago from a business trip and catching up with email and I found a transcript of the VAC analysts conference call. In that call, CEO Stephen Weisz said the following about the DC inventory:
> 
> 
> 
> So it sounds like they have been or will soon be deeded to the Trust?



It does sound that way.


----------



## Superchief (Jul 28, 2015)

This is the first MVC I am aware of that has a Marriott hotel and MVC resort in the same building. It also has a Concierge Lounge. I am anxious to learn whether MR Platinum members receive lounge access if they are staying in the MVC portion. This perk would make up for the lack of kitchen facilities for short stays.


----------



## hangloose (Jul 28, 2015)

KauaiMark said:


> "...Thank you for contacting Marriott Vacation Club.
> We understand that you would like to know what the parking will be like at The Mayflower Renaissance.
> 
> Valet Parking will be available to guest's at $47.50 per night. Unfortunately, there isn't any self parking available.
> ..."



Wow.  $47.50 per night to park.  Ouch.  While parking is expensive in many major citities, this seems very high.  No discount I guess.  Any parking nearby that is cheaper?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 28, 2015)

Superchief said:


> This is the first MVC I am aware of that has a Marriott hotel and MVC resort in the same building. It also has a Concierge Lounge. I am anxious to learn whether MR Platinum members receive lounge access if they are staying in the MVC portion. This perk would make up for the lack of kitchen facilities for short stays.



Kauai Beach Club and St Kitts are similar. With the addition of the Big Island, that will add another property where the MVC brand is co-located with the hotel brand.


----------



## MabelP (Jul 29, 2015)

PMI PARKING 
1725 DeSales St
Washington, DC 20036
b/t N 17th St & N Connecticut Ave

$22 per 24 hour period


----------



## l0410z (Jul 29, 2015)

the hotel has various types of rooms so I am guessing MVCI  purchased the 2 room units that sleep four (king BR with sofa in second room).   Interesting way to expand,   DC is usually not a week location so it must have been added to further the emphasis on points and short stays.   

Picked  August 10th to 14th as arbitrary reservation using various discounts I have access too on a room. If you are gold or platinum, given the size of the hotel, you would get the executive room (a slightly larger one room) upgrade. 

Regular room rate 199 (king), 349 suite (2 rooms BR and living room)
AAA room rate 189 (king), 332 suite 
VIP discount 119. Can't get suite 
IBM discount 229, can't get suite. (Most times it is a discount but not always). 

Picked 7th - 9th to see weekend rates
Regular room 149, 249 for suite
AAA 134, 269 for suite
VIP and IBM, stayed the same.

I am not sure what MVCI is thinking with this property.  They are going to want a premium with DC points.  I do not get the value proposition on this.  It appears like a square peg in a round hole.


----------



## Superchief (Jul 29, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> Kauai Beach Club and St Kitts are similar. With the addition of the Big Island, that will add another property where the MVC brand is co-located with the hotel brand.



Do these properties have Concierge lounges or Platimum benefit of free breakfast? I think they are resorts and therefore don't offer much. The Mayflower currently has a CL and offers complimentary breakfast to MR platinum members.


----------



## Superchief (Jul 29, 2015)

l0410z said:


> the hotel has various types of rooms so I am guessing MVCI  purchased the 2 room units that sleep four (king BR with sofa in second room).   Interesting way to expand,   DC is usually not a week location so it must have been added to further the emphasis on points and short stays.
> 
> Picked  August 10th to 14th as arbitrary reservation using various discounts I have access too on a room. If you are gold or platinum, given the size of the hotel, you would get the executive room (a slightly larger one room) upgrade.
> 
> ...



MVC resorts typically require more points on weekends than during the week. I would expect it will be more cost effective to use the MVC points for weeknight stays, and cash for weekends.


----------



## Werner Weiss (Jul 29, 2015)

Superchief said:


> It also has a Concierge Lounge. I am anxious to learn whether MR Platinum members receive lounge access if they are staying in the MVC portion. This perk would make up for the lack of kitchen facilities for short stays.


Marriott's lounge/breakfast benefit for Gold and Platinum members is brand-specific. Marriott has 19 brands. The lounge/breakfast benefit only applies to four of them (Marriott, JW Marriott, Renaissance, and Autograph Collection) and only at non-resorts. All other Marriott brands either have free breakfast for every guest (not just elite members) or for nobody (not even elite members).

One floor of the Mayflower Hotel is for the Marriott Vacation Club property. The other floors are for the Autograph Collection property. These are two "separate" properties in the same building:

The Mayflower Hotel, Autograph Collection

Marriott Vacation Club at the Mayflower

I expect only the elite benefits that each brand offers. I do not expect the lounge/breakfast benefit at the Marriott Vacation Club at the Mayflower.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 29, 2015)

l0410z said:


> the hotel has various types of rooms so I am guessing MVCI  purchased the 2 room units that sleep four (king BR with sofa in second room).   Interesting way to expand,   DC is usually not a week location so it must have been added to further the emphasis on points and short stays.
> 
> Picked  August 10th to 14th as arbitrary reservation using various discounts I have access too on a room. If you are gold or platinum, given the size of the hotel, you would get the executive room (a slightly larger one room) upgrade.
> 
> ...



MVC bought several different unit types. All the way from a guest room that only sleeps to and is the equivalent to a hotel room up to Executive Suites that sleep four where the bedroom area is separated from the living area.

The points chart has been released. Not sure how much of a premium MVCI is asking in points though.


----------



## Superchief (Jul 29, 2015)

Werner Weiss said:


> Marriott's lounge/breakfast benefit for Gold and Platinum members is brand-specific. Marriott has 19 brands. The lounge/breakfast benefit only applies to four of them (Marriott, JW Marriott, Renaissance, and Autograph Collection) and only at non-resorts. All other Marriott brands either have free breakfast for every guest (not just elite members) or for nobody (not even elite members).



Although Marriott has stated policies for each brand, I have found the policies for each property may vary. Some exceed brand standards (such as Wentworth by the Sea, Key West Resort, and Marriott Clearwater Resort) which all offer complimentary breakfast for platinum members. The JW Marriott Desert Ridge previously offered Canyon Villas platinum guests free access to the Spa area, workout room, and pool. These properties believe in rewarding loyal Marriott customers and I think they benefit from this in the long run.

The Mayflower was recently changed from Renaissance to Autograph Collection. They currently have a CL, and I recently read that they plan to keep it. Therefore, they will have the option of offering access to the CL to MR Platinum members staying at the MVC Mayflower if they choose to. Although the MVC rooms will be on separate floors, I assume they will all be served by the same elevators. 

The Mayflower appears to be limited in types of rooms that will be offered. There currently aren't any kitchen facilities, so at best they may have a microwave and mini-fridge similar to Custom House. I am hopeful (but don't expect it) that they will offer CL access to platinum members even if they are staying at the MVC section. If they do, I will stay in the MVC section if the point cost is reasonable. Otherwise, I will use cash or MR points to stay in the hotel portion or at a local Residence Inn. It is all about value and benefits.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 29, 2015)

Realize that CL access is not just a platinum benefit, it extends to Gold Elite members also.

Not sure if the property will extend CL access to gold and plats. The Mayflower Hotel isn't getting anything from DC guest staying there other than that they likely made money on the sale of the units to MVCI. With other examples provided, they are still all hotel properties that are making money on a per night basis. This is rather unique where you have owners staying in a hotel. Will be interesting to see what they do, but I certainly wouldn't expect CL access staying on a DC points stay.


----------



## Werner Weiss (Jul 29, 2015)

Superchief said:


> The Mayflower was recently changed from Renaissance to Autograph Collection. They currently have a CL, and I recently read that they plan to keep it. Therefore, they will have the option of offering access to the CL to MR Platinum members staying at the MVC Mayflower if they choose to. Although the MVC rooms will be on separate floors, I assume they will all be served by the same elevators.


The Marriott Vacation Club at the Mayflower is on one floor in the same building as The Mayflower Hotel, Autograph Collection. They rely on the same lobby and elevators. But these are two separate business entities owned by two different companies operating under two different brands. Marriott Vacation Club undoubtedly pays the hotel for shared services.

The Concierge Lounge is a feature of the Autograph Collection hotel.

Why would Marriott Vacation Club pay the hotel to provide lounge access to some Marriott Vacation Club members, but not to others — based strictly on Marriott Rewards elite level?



dioxide45 said:


> Realize that CL access is not just a platinum benefit, it extends to Gold Elite members also.


As already noted, Marriott's lounge/breakfast benefit for Gold and Platinum members applies to Marriott, JW Marriott, Renaissance, and Autograph Collection properties only. Marriott Vacation Club is not one of those four brands.


----------



## Superchief (Jul 29, 2015)

Werner Weiss said:


> The Marriott Vacation Club at the
> Why would Marriott Vacation Club pay the hotel to provide lounge access to some Marriott Vacation Club members, but not to others — based strictly on Marriott Rewards elite level?
> 
> 
> .


Marriott and MVC are currently separate entities but Marriott Corp still recognizes they benefit from MVC ownership. Otherwise, why would they provide platinum bonus points for MVC stays, and credit for nights stayed. 

I'm not expecting them to provide these benefits, but I think it would be mutually beneficial if they did. I'm sure the MVC and Mayflower share their service staff and MVC pays a management fee.


----------



## kds4 (Aug 3, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> Realize that CL access is not just a platinum benefit, it extends to Gold Elite members also.
> 
> Not sure if the property will extend CL access to gold and plats. The Mayflower Hotel isn't getting anything from DC guest staying there other than that they likely made money on the sale of the units to MVCI. With other examples provided, they are still all hotel properties that are making money on a per night basis. This is rather unique where you have owners staying in a hotel. Will be interesting to see what they do, but I certainly wouldn't expect CL access staying on a DC points stay.



They are getting the daily parking fee of almost $50 with most of that likely going to the hotel.


----------



## kds4 (Aug 3, 2015)

While searching II this morning using one of my Studio deposits, I noticed a new geographic category - Virginia/DC Area. The only property that came up is "Marriott Vacation Club at the Mayflower". There are units labeled 'Efficiency' showing available for exchange bookings beginning August 15th through the end of the year. That means at least some inventory has been deposited with Interval as well. This will be another way for folks to access Mayflower inventory. For those interested, the resort code is MFL.


----------



## SkyBlueWaters (Oct 13, 2015)

Does anyone know if members on exchange but with Gold Elite status get breakfast as part of the CL for this property?


----------



## Werner Weiss (Oct 13, 2015)

SkyBlueWaters said:


> Does anyone know if members on exchange but with Gold Elite status get breakfast as part of the CL for this property?


I am not aware of any Marriott Vacation Club properties that provide breakfast to Gold Elite and Platinum Elite Marriott Rewards members. As noted in reply #119...

Marriott's lounge/breakfast benefit for Gold and Platinum members applies only to Marriott, JW Marriott, Renaissance, and Autograph Collection properties.

Although it's in the same building as the Autograph Collection hotel, "Marriott Vacation Club at the Mayflower" is branded as a Marriott Vacation Club.

It is highly unlikely that Marriott Vacation Club would use maintenance fees to buy hotel lounge access for Gold and Platinum members staying at the timeshare portion. It's equally unlikely that the Autograph Collection hotel would open up the lounge for free to Gold and Platinum members who are staying at the timeshare, not at the hotel.


----------



## middleoforchid (Oct 14, 2015)

*Mayflower DC*



SkyBlueWaters said:


> Does anyone know if members on exchange but with Gold Elite status get breakfast as part of the CL for this property?


We just stayed a week at the Mayflower end of Sept and I also did a resort review.We did not even ask about any lounge benefits upon check-in but was offered to us gold members! In the evening it is a paid honor bar in the CL.


----------



## Werner Weiss (Oct 14, 2015)

middleoforchid said:


> We just stayed a week at the Mayflower end of Sept and I also did a resort review.We did not even ask about any lounge benefits upon check-in but was offered to us gold members! In the evening it is a paid honor bar in the CL.


Wow! I am surprised. I look forward to this benefit during our upcoming stay.

The Marriott Vacation Club at the Mayflower must be the only Marriott Vacation Club that provides the Gold/Platinum lounge/breakfast benefit.


----------



## SkyBlueWaters (Oct 14, 2015)

There's a good reason I keep booking Marriott. They've got my money, and I get my CL access. I've abandoned my SPG elite status because I've neglected booking them.


----------



## Superchief (Oct 14, 2015)

middleoforchid said:


> We just stayed a week at the Mayflower end of Sept and I also did a resort review.We did not even ask about any lounge benefits upon check-in but was offered to us gold members! In the evening it is a paid honor bar in the CL.



Thank you for posting this information and a helpful review. I'm happy to see that Marriott is demonstrating its appreciation for loyal Gold and Platinum members, even for MVC stays. This will also make it more affordable for timeshare vacations in properties that don't have kitchens. 

I'm now planning a future vacation combining a few nights at Williamsburg followed by a few nights at the Mayflower.


----------



## Miss Marty (Dec 16, 2015)

*Marriott Vacation Club at the Mayflower*

1127 Connecticut Avenue NW, 7th Floor
Washington, District Of Columbia 20036 

MVC - Nestled on the seventh floor of 
The Mayflower Hotel, Autograph Collection®

Any inexpensive self parking nearby?


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 16, 2015)

Miss Marty said:


> 1127 Connecticut Avenue NW, 7th Floor
> Washington, District Of Columbia 20036
> 
> MVC - Nestled on the seventh floor of
> ...



Take a look at this thread.


----------



## GetawaysRus (Dec 30, 2015)

I'd appreciate advice on how to most easily trade into the Mayflower.  

I'm a traditional Marriott week owner and never did take the plunge to join the DC (for a variety of reasons).  Since I can't trade using DC points, I make trades through Interval and that has worked well for me in the past.  But I realize that this poses a problem with any newer resorts that don't have other traditional week owners like me who are depositing a week to II. 

MFL rarely shows up on Interval for exchange.  Is my best strategy to put in an ongoing request at II?  Should I watch the Sightings board here on TUG for notice of a bulk release of rooms?  Any other strategy that I've not considered?


----------



## Werner Weiss (Dec 30, 2015)

GetawaysRus said:


> Since I can't trade using DC points, I make trades through Interval and that has worked well for me in the past.


As you're already aware, you can't rely on Mayflower weeks owners depositing desirable weeks into II to maximize trading power — because there are no Mayflower weeks owners.

There have been Mayflower weeks deposited into II. However, your success will depend on whether Marriott Vacation Club continues to assemble Trust Mayflower inventory into 7-night Mayflower weeks and deposits them into II — AND on whether Marriott Vacation Club does so for the time period that you want — AND on whether there are already ongoing searches for those weeks already in the system from II members with good trading power.

My experience has been that the best way to get high-demand, low-supply weeks is with ongoing searches. Just have a backup plan. There is no guarantee that there will be any Mayflower weeks during your travel period.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 30, 2015)

GetawaysRus said:


> I'd appreciate advice on how to most easily trade into the Mayflower.
> 
> I'm a traditional Marriott week owner and never did take the plunge to join the DC (for a variety of reasons).  Since I can't trade using DC points, I make trades through Interval and that has worked well for me in the past.  But I realize that this poses a problem with any newer resorts that don't have other traditional week owners like me who are depositing a week to II.
> 
> MFL rarely shows up on Interval for exchange.  Is my best strategy to put in an ongoing request at II?  Should I watch the Sightings board here on TUG for notice of a bulk release of rooms?  Any other strategy that I've not considered?



When they first opened the Mayflower, there was a huge bulk deposit of weeks through January 2016. I suspect those are all long gone. There was also a mini bulk of January and a few February weeks. If you want anything beyond that, I would suggest putting in an ongoing search. At least if another bulk bank happens, you would have your request in there to catch them.

I doubt we would see onesy twosey deposits at Mayflower. Since the MVC Trust owns all the weeks there, Marriott will only deposit what it doesn't think it can fill. I would expect more last minute deposits.


----------



## happyvacationman (Jan 2, 2016)

*The Mayflower is a great spot and solid addition*

We stayed last summer using some left over destination points.  Perfect location to the white house, great cheap eats within walking distance in and around Dupont and the Metro line.  No rental car needed as the DC transit system is superb to get everywhere in town.  

The hotel was exceptional and only 1 missing item, a pool.  With the age of the property I don't know if Marriott will look to invest or not.  No matter though if you go to DC this is a wonderful property and the staff (hotel wise) was extremely helpful.


----------

